# How long did you wait for a recipient match? Cromwell Swansea



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi all, 

Well, question in the title really. 

I have a meeting on 1st Dec to discuss next steps and I have already decided that I want IVF/Egg share and to start treatment - if I can - in Jan. 

All my bloods were taken when we started treatment and clear from all carrier genes and deseases. 

Any info or question that I should be asking my doc let me know. 

Thanks all

Carrie


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi caz,

sorry i can't answer your question hun, but just thought i'd introduce myself as i recently had a successful ICSI in the cromwell in Swansea. At times the nurses seemed a little dappy but they were great overall. Just wanted to wish you luck with the treatment.

   

AliR
xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Ali, 

Congratulations on the twins - I bet you are overjoyed. 

I have a cosultation there on Fri so I guess a lot of questions will be answered. 

Carrie


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

carrie - have answered you on the egg-share general chat thread hun


----------

